# New World Record, Longest......



## msherman (Jan 3, 2008)

YouTube - World Record Motorcycle Jump


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Jan 3, 2008)

that guy is Nucking Futs!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Jan 4, 2008)

Didn't he do it on new years? AND twice in a row?


----------



## Kotex (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude, mike has time to build a guitar before that guy lands.


----------



## dpm (Jan 5, 2008)

That's the old record holder, at 277'....

Robbie Maddison (an Aussie ) set 322' on New Years. Apparently he did 350' in practice and was hoping for 360' but the wind was a bit nasty 

Nutters.


----------



## dpm (Jan 5, 2008)

here we go...


----------



## Durero (Jan 5, 2008)

^ Holy shit!


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, Robbie's jump was nuts. There's helmet cam footage of it, too, and it feels like he's in the air for eternity. At the apex, he's 60 feet in the air - that's a _lot _ of feet.

I'm always amused by the consistent showboating afterwards, though - "No one will ever break this record. Ever. It's physically impossible. You would burst into flames from the speed if you even looked at the ramp to try and go further." Then a few months later, surprise! Someone's outdone them.

I'm not looking forward to the first crash on one of these jumps, though; it's going to be ugly.


----------

